# Cedar planks



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a brainstorm earlier this week and decided to try cedar plank cooking. The local grocery store (Kroger) carried the planks, and I've also seen them at the local big-box "sports and outdoors" store (Academy for those of you with one nearby). 

This takes a while to prepare, because you have to soak the planks before cooking, but it was worth it. I skewered some shrimp, seasoned just with lemon pepper, put the skewers on the planks, laid some fresh mint leaves over them, and put the planks on the grill for about 12 minutes. It was freakin' AWESOME. Even my wife, who isn't really a seafood fan, wants to try it again. I'm going to try pork chops on the planks next time (probably tomorrow).

Has anyone else tried cooking on these planks?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I have only one word for you:

*SALMON!*


----------

